# Ebay tivo, but NO HARD DRIVE!!!



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

I bought my phililps stand alone tivo series 1 on ebay for just $50. But it has no hard drive. It came with some software to install stuff, but I"m not sure what thats all about. Can I use my tivo if I can install the proper tivo software on a NEW hardrive?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

yes


----------



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

I read everywhere that you need to use your original tivo hard drive when installing a new one. Why is it that doesn't matter for me? Does the cd have all the tivo info on it or what?


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

Check out instantcake from ptvupgrade. It includes a self booting cd that will burn your TiVos OS image to a new hard drive very easily.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

red913 said:


> I read everywhere that you need to use your original tivo hard drive when installing a new one.


Everyone that said that was just plain wrong or you simply misinterpreted what was being said. The only thing that matters is that you use the correct software version for your model Tivo.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

most people use software from their old HD and put it on a new larger one. In your case you just need a software image.


----------



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

mick66 said:


> Everyone that said that was just plain wrong or you simply misinterpreted what was being said. The only thing that matters is that you use the correct software version for your model Tivo.


How would I know I'm using the correct software version?

By the way I have a Phillips PTV100 Tivo.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Try www.ptvupgrade.com and instantcake. It includes the image you need. Will work fine.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

red913 said:


> I bought my phililps stand alone tivo series 1 on ebay for just $50. But it has no hard drive. It came with some software to install stuff, but I"m not sure what thats all about. Can I use my tivo if I can install the proper tivo software on a NEW hardrive?


"stuff" could be anything. If we knew what the "stuff" was, we could probaly be quite a bit more helpful. Is the listing still on ebay or has it been removed from the system?


----------



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

I can't post the listing link becasue I don't have 5 posts yet so here is the listing #. 260028608867


the software is:Bless TiVO, Upac32, and Rawrite 2

The cd's title is "TiVo Software Image"


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Well it said that there wasn't going to be one in it: "A hard drive is not included in the TiVo. A hard drive must be installed for the TiVo to function. "


----------



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

yeah i'm going to fry's electronics in a few minutes to get a UATA 160GB HDD for $80 w/ a $40 mail-in rebate. I know I can only use 137Gb, but this is cheaper in the long run.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

red913 said:


> I bought my phililps stand alone tivo series 1 on ebay for just $50. But it has no hard drive. It came with some software to install stuff, but I"m not sure what thats all about. Can I use my tivo if I can install the proper tivo software on a NEW hardrive?


Your post would make it seam like another E-Bay screwing but its its not like you were expecting a hard drive with your purchase, change the title of the post to something like "*I got a TiVo that needs a hard drive HELP*" as it does not matter where you got it in this case.


----------



## albrandwood (Aug 12, 2002)

red913 said:


> I read everywhere that you need to use your original tivo hard drive when installing a new one. Why is it that doesn't matter for me? Does the cd have all the tivo info on it or what?


You do _not_ require the "original" HD image ... 
In fact I recently tried to use my original S1 with it's original drive, and it was unable to communicate with TiVo's servers ... (I could see it connecting through the TiVoNet etc ... ) ... After a while, I gave up and used an image of an alternatve one. that actually had current IP addresses :-D.

@

(Send an IM to StanSimmons for an image)


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

red913 said:


> I can't post the listing link becasue I don't have 5 posts yet so here is the listing #. 260028608867
> 
> the software is:Bless TiVO, Upac32, and Rawrite 2
> 
> The cd's title is "TiVo Software Image"


The auction doesn't seem to say that any of this "stuff" is included, so I'd just consider it a bonus. You should be able to use the "TiVo Software Image" cd in place of an original HD.

BTW to everyone else - He Knows that he wasn't getting a hd, he just doesn't have a clue (no offense) how to get the tivo software on to a hd using the cd image he was given.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

red913 said:


> yeah i'm going to fry's electronics in a few minutes to get a UATA 160GB HDD for $80 w/ a $40 mail-in rebate. I know I can only use 137Gb, but this is cheaper in the long run.


You can use all 160GB of a 160GB drive. you just need to download the free LBA48 boot cd from ptvupgrade, put on a cd and use that cd to copy the software you received on cd then just run copykern


----------



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

mick66 said:


> BTW to everyone else - He Knows that he wasn't getting a hd, he just doesn't have a clue (no offense) how to get the tivo software on to a hd using the cd image he was given.


uhhhh...yeah. I kinda...ummm...well didn't read the auction closely enough. So when I hooked up the tivo and it didn't work I check the listing again and that is when I realized it didn't have a HDD. oops


----------



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

oh yeah, does the new hard drive need to be in Fat 32 or will NTFS work?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

red913 said:


> oh yeah, does the new hard drive need to be in Fat 32 or will NTFS work?


It doesn't have to be formatted at all. Anything that is on the HD is irrelevant.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

red913 said:


> uhhhh...yeah. I kinda...ummm...well didn't read the auction closely enough. So when I hooked up the tivo and it didn't work I check the listing again and that is when I realized it didn't have a HDD. oops


I gave you the benefit of a doubt. I guess I couldn't have been more wrong.

Save yourself and us a lot of trouble and by a pre-imaged HD from weaknees.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

red913 said:


> uhhhh...yeah. I kinda...ummm...well didn't read the auction closely enough. So when I hooked up the tivo and it didn't work I check the listing again and that is when I realized it didn't have a HDD. oops


Have some fun, buy this E-Bay TiVo (S2 with HD) 330027945198 for .99 then complain to E-Bay about the high shipping cost (over $100) as E-Bay has a program to stop this type of thing.


----------



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

well what i really need at this point is the image for my hard drive. Unless the "tivo.bak" file that came with my tivo utilities disk is the tivo image that i am looking for.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

it probably is


----------



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

that would suck becuase I don't have a working A: drive. Just a usb floppy drive which is considered my B: drive and the program will only recognize an A: drive.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

red913 said:


> that would suck becuase I don't have a working A: drive. Just a usb floppy drive which is considered my B: drive and the program will only recognize an A: drive.


$20 spent on PTVUpgrade's InstantCake utility would save you a lot of time and frustration.


----------



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> $20 spent on PTVUpgrade's InstantCake utility would save you a lot of time and frustration.


I would spend days trying to get that image if it meant saving $20. Turns out I had it on my utilities disk. It was the tivo.bak file. I just had to load it with mfstools 2.0 and pop in my drive to be updated. too bad the tivo i bought is BROKEN! it won't turn on. This really sucks. gota return it now and get a replacement. I hope the one they send me comes with the network card already installed in it like this one did.


----------

